# Ouch...in more ways than one



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol I'll give his friend credit for staying calm, but in reality I think he was just too stupid to panic. 

After the second time he took his finger out and they guy didn't clue in.... Lol I figured the other guy must have been a plumber...


----------

